# Nativity Set Color?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Bronze candles are glazed. The wax is not tinted. they are done with standard bees wax, then a two step bronze finish is applied.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> Bronze candles are glazed. The wax is not tinted. they are done with standard bees wax, then a two step bronze finish is applied.


I can't seem to find a how-to on this on the net or the forum. Is there a particular two step finish you would recommend?


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Ambassador said:


> I can't seem to find a how-to on this on the net or the forum. Is there a particular two step finish you would recommend?


If you don't varnish the figurines you can include some basic instructions on how to buff them each year to remove any bloom -a very simple job. You'll also be giving the purchaser the opportunity of adding their own personal twist by painting them if they wish to. 

One last thought. We have a similar set of moulds made by a prominent German manufacturer but although they do make candle moulds there was never any intention for the nativity scene to be wicked. I think that this is quite important. It's a totally personal oppinion which I don't want to degenerate into some kind of internet argument with anyone but personally I prefer not to see these figures presented as candles.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Rolande said:


> If you don't varnish the figurines you can include some basic instructions on how to buff them each year to remove any bloom -a very simple job. You'll also be giving the purchaser the opportunity of adding their own personal twist by painting them if they wish to.
> 
> One last thought. We have a similar set of moulds made by a prominent German manufacturer but although they do make candle moulds there was never any intention for the nativity scene to be wicked. I think that this is quite important. It's a totally personal oppinion which I don't want to degenerate into some kind of internet argument with anyone but personally I prefer not to see these figures presented as candles.



Nope not my intention to put wicks in them. I just like the bronze looking finish as it adds some depth to the pieces. Hopefully somebody will post the method. Thanks!


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Ambassador said:


> I just like the bronze looking finish as it adds some depth to the pieces. Hopefully somebody will post the method. Thanks!


In which case, I'd contact ML to establish whether they used one of the dyes which they stock. That's what it looks like to me.


----------

